# lake seminole is hot again



## bassbandit (Mar 2, 2010)

the hawg hunters bass club just spent a weekend on lake seminole and we did pertty good and caught some good bass . the water temp was from 53 to 68 and the hoock was dingy and flint was red. the fish pond drain area is hot with prespawn and spawners and spring creek is clear. some good fish was caught up the hooch and around three rivers . the wheather was in the hight 70's saturday and clear but sunday morning it was raining till asbout 9 am and the wind was around 25 to 30 out of the east. we launched out of sneads landing . the bass will be in fulkl bed on this coming full moon and in april. so sharpen your hooks and try them any one wanting to join a good club contact me at 380-8508 bill myrick


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the report! I've been wanting to try Lake Seminole, so maybe i'll make some time to get over there soon.


----------

